# صلاة التعزيم ؟



## alhazin (7 أبريل 2013)

أنا ذات مرة شاهدت حلقة دينية على التلفاز تتحدث عن صلاة التعزيم التي من خلالها تُطرد الشياطين , وقد قالوا فيها أنهم يستخدمون لأجل ذلك مزامير , فسؤالي ما هي هذه المزامير التي يستخدمونها بالتحديد ؟؟ وأيضا ما هو الذي يقابل " الرقية الشرعية " (التي يستخدمها المسلمون للراحة النفسية وطرد الشيطان ) في المسيحية ؟

أشكركم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 أبريل 2013)

زميلي 
الاصل الكتابي فى المسيحية 
1-ان طرد الشياطين هو [موهبة ] يمنحها  السيد الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح 
ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وراعى الرعاة لانه مالكها الاصلي الفعلي الوحيد. 
2- يمنحها لمن يريد *هو*- اى الرب يسوع- وفق لما يراه* هو *من تدابير واغراض. يقدرها *هو.*
3- لاتوجد  كتابياً قانونياً:: أو كنيسياً قانونياً  * صلاة تعزيم *بصورة رسمية أو قانونية تمتلك شرعية مطلقة.
4- * العنصر الوحيد* الذى * يملك القوة الكاملة لطرد الشياطين *هو 
*إسم* الرب يسوع المسيح شخصياً لا سواه مطلقاً​*...وقلنا أن سماحه وتدبيره وإرادته *هو* وحده دون سواه - ما يحدد  موعد وكيفية ومدى طرد الشياطين لغايات يقدرها *هو وحده* .
وكل ما عدا  ذلك إجتهادات شخصية ومحاولات فردية عندياتية تفتقد  للقانونية والشرعية والرسمانية فى الكنيسة.
*ولا توجد مقطوعات معينة : من نصوصنا تنفرد بإمتلاك -فى حد ذاتها - قوى سحرية دون غيرها - تستعمل فى أغراض معينة دون غيرها ... إخراج شياطين أو سواه...*
* إسم الرب يسوع  يعنى  سلطانه وإعتباره  وهيبته ونفوذه 
ومنسوباً إلى شخصه الكريم 
----------------------------------------
*[+]* ,  أتمنى أن تكون وصلتك الاجابة المسيحية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2013)

اجابة سليمة وتتفق مع العقل والمنطق
الرب يباركك


----------

